# My young GSD again bite work



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi All,

Again some bite work of my young dog .
10 month's now.
Slowly we go to bite work were he stays in one place on the body:mrgreen:.



https://youtu.be/FDAafI9j9jE


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

I liked that. Good control, nice entry and targeting, and good grip. Who is the dog out of?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice dog !

he deserves more than 30secs 
add some before and after. that is interesting too !

by the way, when do you start sending him on command rather than let him key off the raised arm ?

he's gonna be a PSD, right ?


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Chip he is out of :Fauny von der Hagenmühle X Flic Flac vom Wolfsweiher

Rick: yes his training is for PSD.
Next will be longer

Starting to combine the command at this moment together with the raising arm.
Slowly the command coms before the arm raising until he goes on command.
Then the arm will not be presented so high anymore


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Ron,
Again,nice and thanks for posting.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ron thanks for sharing the video of your soon to be useless dog again \\/

I still like him 

Id stuff a towel or something in the back of the arm in the suit, if its too loose....to pull it tighter on the front of the arm...so the dog can get to the decoys meat inside, crunch on the bicep with a lot more of his mouth....but that is just me, and cant really tell from the video if it is that loose or not...

thanks for sharing...


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Joby Becker said:


> Ron thanks for sharing the video of your soon to be useless dog again \\/
> 
> I still like him
> 
> ...


Hahaha yes very useless.

good tip by the way about that towel!!!!
I am going to use that!!!
He has his mouth full but still could reach that arm.
for me it was next bite will be on the KNPV suite but I like your solution too.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know anything about the sire or dam of this breeding, but am wondering what lead you to get a pup from it? You said he will be trained as a PSD. The sire's bloodline is heavy on Tom, which is generally considering as more of a high prey, competiton/sport line.


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Chip Blasiole said:


> I don't know anything about the sire or dam of this breeding, but am wondering what lead you to get a pup from it? You said he will be trained as a PSD. The sire's bloodline is heavy on Tom, which is generally considering as more of a high prey, competiton/sport line.


Good question,
I know the female very good and the male is known for his stability.
Flic Flac ( the Female) gives very nice litters.

I had the luck I could follow my pup from day one.
I told the breeder I would only take him if his drives and stability would proof to be perfect for my goal.


----------

